# angeln bei cheb



## antonio (27. Februar 2005)

hat jemand erfahrung an den beiden stauseen bei cheb(tschechei)???|bla:


----------



## Ossifischer (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: angeln bei cheb*

@Antonio ich fahre regelmäßig an den Jessinice-See das ist der östlich von Cheb gelegene See.Zander und Hecht ist sehr gut besetzt, Wels mäßig aber dafür große .Karpfen leider nur kleine ich glaube sie haben vor 3 Jahren K3 besetzt ich habe nur Karpfen bis max. 6Pfd. gefangen weil leider unsere Nachbarn alles mitnehmen was nach Fisch riecht. angelkarten bekommst du in Cheb auf dem Markt bei der Touristinformation oder im Angelladen der ist auch gleich am Markt.Achso leider kein Nachtangeln erlaubt, sehr strenge Kontrollen aber trotzdem ein schönes Angeln dort. Der westlich von Cheb gelegene See ,da ist ein Berufsfischer am werken mit angeln ganz schlecht.wenn du noch fragen hast schick mir eine PN und wir telefonieren


----------



## ThomasRö (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: angeln bei cheb*

Hi,
Ich war 2001(?) an einem Stausee Nahe Cheb, zu fangen war da eigentlich nix Gescheites, nur Weißfische...


----------



## Ossifischer (1. März 2005)

*AW: angeln bei cheb*

@Antonio direkt an der Staumauer ist ein Fischrestaurant und der Chef vermietet Ferienzimmer, Wohnwagen und 3 Bougalaws. Ist für jede Preisklasse was da, oder du nimmst dir ein Zelt mit.Toiletten und Duschen sind auch da und ist rotzbillig ich glaube Camping 2€ am Tag.Angelkarten kannst du Tageskarten, Wochenkarten,Jahreskarten kaufen .Die Wochenkarte kam glaube 10€.Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bißchen helfen.


----------



## Ossifischer (1. März 2005)

*AW: angeln bei cheb*

@Antonio du bist aus Ilmenau?Dann kannst du ja hin laufen?


----------



## antonio (3. März 2005)

*AW: angeln bei cheb*

hallo ossifischer

danke für die tips.suche aber eher ferienhaus .camping is nichts für mich.

gruß antonio#h


----------

